# Interview With Gareth Coker, Composer for Ori and the Blind Forest



## Marius Masalar (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys,

I recently had the opportunity to interview Gareth for the Tracksounds podcast, The SoundCast. It was a great conversation, and I figured it would be of interest.

We talk about lots of things, but the central theme is his magnificent score for Ori and the Blind Forest, which recently released for Xbox One, 360, & PC. Other topics include the current and future state of game music, working with distributed teams, the role of the composer, and more!

Check it out:

http://overca.st/BEe2iTUbU

For the full show notes, refer to this post: http://thesoundcast.blogspot.ca/2015/03 ... blind.html

And if you'd like to listen to or buy the score, you can do so here:

http://rd.io/x/QUirXCIM4NA/
https://play.spotify.com/album/7xPc1OsC2R0siZKMlzRBIo
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/ori-b ... d971519718


----------



## Kralc (Mar 22, 2015)

Great interview, Marius. 

Had it on in the background, casually listening while doing other things, but oh boy, did my entire disposition change at around 39:40! I'd been somewhat following the score and the game, but I had no idea that excerpt was released! And joy of joys it's not a piano reduction!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah it's very cool of him to provide an excerpt. I hope the demand from fans is high enough that a more complete release is made available.

Thanks for listening


----------



## koooo (May 10, 2021)

Marius Masalar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently had the opportunity to interview Gareth for the Tracksounds podcast, The SoundCast. It was a great conversation, and I figured it would be of interest.
> 
> ...



Dear Marius, I very much enjoyed the interview! 
I know it is already 2021, but the link for Fleeing Kuro Score is broken for me... 
If you still can, could you please re-post the link to the score? 
I have been searching for Ori scores for years and this is the closest I have every gotten
to getting an actual one. 

Thank you very much for your efforts!


----------



## blaggins (Apr 23, 2022)

koooo said:


> Dear Marius, I very much enjoyed the interview!
> I know it is already 2021, but the link for Fleeing Kuro Score is broken for me...
> If you still can, could you please re-post the link to the score?
> I have been searching for Ori scores for years and this is the closest I have every gotten
> ...


This is a major necro but I was just looking for this too and found it here https://www.digitalpodcast.com/feeds/50668-the-soundcast?page=4


----------

